# Sick angelfish



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Today I am seeing 4 white spots around my angelfish' eye. A couple of days ago there was only one spot. This is the best pic I could manage. Up close they look fuzzy, and sticking out a bit from the scales.










I bought this angel second hand, and I don't know how old it is. It's in a 55g planted tank. Other fish in the tank seem fine. Maybe a bacterial infection? Would you treat this, and how? For the time being, I just added some salt.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If you have a hospital tank put it in their and treat it with API general cure or Jungle tank buddies and follow the instructions given on the medication and turn the temp up to 82f while treating, make sure you take the carbon out of your filter while doing the treatment, good luck


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> If you have a hospital tank put it in their and treat it with API general cure or Jungle tank buddies and follow the instructions given on the medication and turn the temp up to 82f while treating, make sure you take the carbon out of your filter while doing the treatment, good luck


I grabbed a 5g from Rogers and setup a hospital tank. My angelfish is now sulking in a corner of the H tank, facing the wall; he's very deeply offended at being moved.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww, I bet he is lol... if you throw a couple of plastic plants in there for him to hide in he may feel more secure? Less stress helps with healing too.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Yesterday I put in the second dose of general cure. Did not do much good, I found him dead this morning. What I find frustrating when fish die, is that I can never be sure what the cause is.


----------

